# Piano Hands or Vertical?



## horsecv (Jan 21, 2014)

When I first started learning my instructor showed me to hold the reins kind of vertically.

But today, I watched my instructor teach some of her more advanced girls (GP) and both seemed to have their hands horizontal to the ground (piano style). 

What is going on here? What should I do? Does it matter? personal preference?


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Watching


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

I was always taught neither. That your ands should be at a slight angle. One way my instructor taught this was to tell us to have our hands mirror the slope of the withers on either side. If that makes sense. Different strokes for different folks though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecv (Jan 21, 2014)

JustWingIt said:


> I was always taught neither. That your ands should be at a slight angle. One way my instructor taught this was to tell us to have our hands mirror the slope of the withers on either side. If that makes sense. Different strokes for different folks though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, thats about how I've been doing it.

If it means anything, here's a vid of Richard Spooner





Seems like he has em somewhere between slight angle and piano hands.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

when you jump 5 and 6 foot jumps, you go whatever works for you and your horse. that's not dressage, ore hunter in the ring equitation. besides, he has such a strong seat that no matter his hand position, it's independent of his seat.
sometimes, he's pretty strong on the reins, but you have to have a LOT of energy contained to get over jumps like that.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Men hold the reins differently from women because of the differences in arm structure. If a woman extends her arm, palm up, she can almost completely rotate her hand. A man's arm is incapable of doing this.


----------



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

I feel like the piano hands turns your elbows out with the likelihood of 'flapping', and personally I feel a lot less effective riding that way. If my hands are horizontal, any changes in contact would be done by flexing my wrists downward. I ride dressage, so my contact has to adjust to what we're doing all the time, and I try to think about my elbows being elastic and doing the adjustments rather than my wrists. So if I need to lengthen the outside rein, my right elbow stretches further towards his mouth, and I have a straight line from his mouth - hands thumbs up - soft elbows, without a weak spot in my wrists flexing. Its hard to explain, different strokes I suppose.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What discipline are you riding?

To my knowledge (and how I've always been taught) was the aforementioned "slight angle".

But, depending on what you're showing (Ie-if you are showing jumpers), you won't be judged down for it.


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

Generally speaking the hands are the angle of the withers, closer to vertical. They are this way because it closes the elbow to the trunk. With piano hands not only to the elbows leave the trunk, but the two points on the forearm cross and create tension/rigidity in the forearm as well.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Your reference to piano hands is bang on. I've also heard Perambulator (baby carriage) hands where the hands are allowed to drop below the wrist.


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

You should ride with thumbs up - then if you need horse to bend to inside/outside you position your hands like "turning a key in the lock". Once you've done that you should have a reaction (start of bending assuming to keep leg - on that side - at the girth to prevent horses body from following rein - and thumbs go up in air again.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I am a horse trainer and a pianist, so I have perspective. When you play keyboard you transfer energy from above and "attack" the keys. A Pianoforte is actually a percussion instrument, just like a drum, and you hammer on it.
When you ride you steer from your body through your arms to your fingers connected to reins connected to the bit. You extend and contract contact with your arms and your fingers and your thumbs need to be the highest part of your hand holding the reins.
It is inefficient to holds the reins like you play the piano. I have never seen a correct riding instructor tell students to hold the reins like you play the instrument.
I have seen and I have taught Some students to correct their hands by holding riding reins the way that driving reins are held, but the thumb for driving is still the highest part of the hand.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it has everything to do with how a thumbs on top position keeps the forearm rotated in such a way that it helps to keep the elbow down by your side. once you "piano" hand it, the forearm rolls over, then the upper arm will follow and the elbow be much more likely to drift out. it breaks the connection of the bod to the arm, much reducing your solidity.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

My pleasure/hunt instructor always taught me to hold my hands at an angle. They did not have to be entirely vertical but "puppy paws" were a no-no. This is primarily because turning my thumbs in tends to turn my elbows out, which makes my shoulders round. Bringing my elbows in, and my thumbs higher helps my overall posture. My dressage instructor wants my hands fully vertical.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yes, that's it; it makes your elbows go out and your shoulder rounds. you end up being in what I call the "cooked shrimp" position. you know how when you cook a prawn, it curls around itself. like that.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Piano hands are a very common bad habit, but a fault all the same. Upper level grand prix riders are sadly usually not examples of proper equitation (especially Richard Spooner! -not saying he isn't hugely talented). IMO, when you're jumping 5 ft successfully you can ride as you please and in whatever manner works for you. For the rest of the 99% of us, form fits function and you will be most effective, balanced, and secure when you ride correctly. 

Your forearm is made up of two parallel bones, the radius and ulna. When you have piano hands those two bones cross and your sensitivity and ability to be subtle on a horse's mouth is diminished. People adapt and get away with it often by sticking their elbows out, which is also incorrect. can you get away with it? Sure. But you will always have an easier time when you ride correctly. And if you are an equitation rider you want to be able to ride with style instead of just of just getting the job done.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like watching non-riding actors in westerns "flap their arms" while they are galloping. SURE sign of a green rider.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

If I don't keep my hands vertical, I end up with wrist pain.


----------

